# 2012 G5 Prime Shift - LH



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

2012 G5 Prime Shift - LH in Optifade Open Country Camo. 
60-70 lb draw wt. 29" draw length

Extra bow laying around after getting a new one this year and need to sell

Asking $600

Also have Optix XR sight and new (never used) Head-Loc quiver that can be included as a complete "package". Color of sight and quiver are black. This package price would be negotiable.

Free shipping via FedEx Ground

http://


----------

